# BakerGreenLawnMaker Royal Zoysia



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Before and after pics to follow from the backyard overhaul from last year.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

This was the start of my backyard in May of 2016. I didn't have any pictures I took personally, these were pulled off the old realtor website. What I can tell you is the pictures below don't describe the amount of overgrowth that was here before. I'd have to say that the owners prior to us most likely inherited this mess, but just never took the time to clean it up. Long story short, I spent about two years cutting down so much bamboo or Cane some would call it, and anything and everything that was completely overgrown. I'd cut it, lay it down for a few days and either take it out to the road for the city to pick it up, or haul it off to the landfill. Needless to say it's been a work in progress!









[/url

*During Renovations:*

[url=https://postimg.cc/Zvd4M5rw]


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Ordered these guys on Tuesday, looks like they'll be here on Friday. I plan on running these products in the back lawn, (zoysia) and Starter fert/GreenTRX on the front lawn (St Aug).


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

*3/21/2020*

I used the X-Soil this past weekend, I did around 15lbs per/1000 sq/ft. Anxious to see the results this summer.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

*4/7/2020 *

Mowed backyard at 1.5" HOC

Applied XST DIY carbon based fert 8-24-4 at 3#/1000

Current state of Royal Zoysia on 4/8/2020


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

*4/12/20*

Getting some much needed rain on this Easter Sunday. I applied some start carbon fertilizer 8/24/4 earlier in the week, this rain is off to a good start.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

https://thelawnforum.com/BakerGreenLawnMakerRoyalZoysiaJournal


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Rotary Mowed zoysia at a HOC 2". Plan to take the zoysia down to 1" around end of May.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Zoysia is coming in quite nicely in most spots, other spots not so much.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

What a transformation! What do you think is making it green up better in some spots than others? Shade?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

testwerke said:


> What a transformation! What do you think is making it green up better in some spots than others? Shade?


Hey, thanks for the recognition, it was (4) years into the making. It''s a combination of shade and the biggest reason, large patch. Last fall I didn't put out a fungicide, after I laid the sod, and now Im battling with this fungus.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Mowed Royal Zoysia at .5" HOC.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Mowed at a 1/2" HOC. 
Applied .3lbs of CX 8-1-8

Say hello to the crew below!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Maintaining HOC of 1/2".


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

Man, this has come a long way. @BakerGreenLawnMaker

I like your path, did you just lay a row of brick and user crush and run?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@probasestealer yes! I wanted the walking path to keep off the grass as much as possible. Plus it saved me money with not laying sod in those areas.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Applied .5lbs of 8-1-8


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice mow to start the day!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

July 5th: Mid-season aeration, applied .5# of 18-24-12 to help with root development and overall recovery


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Mowed at .75"


----------



## PGunn (May 17, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Maintaining a HOC of 3/4". Applied another round of 8-1-8


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

PGunn said:


> Looks great!


Thanks!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I broke out my Exmark 30" for an afternoon mow. Mowed at 1.5".


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker The rotary cut looks really good!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks at @ENC_Lawn


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

I've worked all season for this one photo shot! Feels good fellas!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

*New year, new lawn goals*

*1/17/2021:* Applied Prodiamine for early app of Pre-emergent


----------

